# Skype: Trojaner (Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en) verbreitet sich



## 0815klimshuck (1. Oktober 2012)

Betreff: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en schleicht sich durch die  Accounts

Man bekommt die Nachricht von einem Infiziertem aus seiner Freundes/Skype liste !

1.
hallo, sag mal ehrlich sind das deine fotos? 
http://goo.gl/OI0SP?image="Nickname"

2.
hallo, sag mal ehrlich sind das deine fotos?
http://sendspace.com/pro/dl/ma8kdm?image="Nickname"

Wenn man dem Link folgt, die zip,rar oder exe öffnet, geht das Spiel weiter und Ihr versendet an alle aus Eurer Liste diese Nachricht mit Link!

So kann man sich Freunde machen  "Joke"
Wer sich den eingefangen hat ist eigentlich selbst Schuld  

 Der Link an sich ist schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -> goo.gl <-


okay Lösung wer betroffen ist: 

geht auf  Aktionen-Optionen-Erweitert-Zugriffsverwaltung
und macht dort den/alle Eintrag/Einträge  raus, somit ist der Virus lahm gelegt,
dort hat er sich eingenistet !

mfg 0815klimshuck

Quelle: http://community.skype.com/t5/Skype...gent-Gen-schleicht-sich-durch-die/m-p/1086416


----------



## Jimini (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*

Hast du hierzu auch eine Quelle? Und welchen der beiden Threads ( http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...39216-skype-hacked-win32-troj-agent-g-en.html ) soll ich zumachen?

MfG Jimini


----------



## Infin1ty (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*

Ne Quelle kann ich nicht liefern aber ich habs gestern von 5 Kontakten bekommen


----------



## 0815klimshuck (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*

diesen hier bitte auf lassen !

Quelle bin ich, da ich in meinem Freundeskreis und in unserem Clan vermehrt das vergnügen hatte zu helfen  doch es gibt auch genügend Foren seit Gestern!

Ich selbst habe durch meine guten Freunde natürlich auch eine Vielzahl dieser Nachrichten per Skype bekommen 

aber ich setze mal eine Quelle rein !

mfg Klim


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*

Der Trojaner geht nicht bei mir. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Bonkic (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



0815klimshuck schrieb:


> Der Link an sich ist schon cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
was genau ist daran "cool"?
das ist der url-'shortener' von google.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (1. Oktober 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Der Trojaner geht nicht bei mir. Was mache ich falsch?



hast du denn das "Nickname" durch deinen skypename ersetzt?

die " " mpssen auch raus 



Bonkic schrieb:


> was genau ist daran "cool"?
> das ist der url-'shortener' von google.


 
Ich habe vorher noch nie einen Link mit goo.gl benutzt , geschweige gesehen  aber schön das du mich aufklärst


----------



## blackout24 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Der Trojaner geht nicht bei mir. Was mache ich falsch?



AW: Skype is Hacked ! *Win32*.Troj​an.Agent.G​en

Glaube hier liegt das Problem.


----------



## Atomtoaster (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*

Sorry, aber 1. hat das mit Skype rein garnichts zutun, ausser dass es sich darüber verteilt, 
und 2. solltest du für eine seriöse News an deiner Ausdrucksweise und Rechtschreibung arbeiten.

Ein Hack wäre es wenn jemand die Skype Server geknackt und Millionen Logindaten geklauft hätte,
so ist es billiger Spam den es auf jeder anderen Plattform und in jedem anderem Messenger auch gibt.

Ich mache dann jetzt Threads auf.. "ICQ is Hacked" "Facebook is Hacked" "Würstchen sind kalt"...


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



blackout24 schrieb:


> AW: Skype is Hacked ! *Win32*.Troj​an.Agent.G​en
> 
> Glaube hier liegt das Problem.


Ah. Stimmt. Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte ich übersehen.



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Ich mache dann jetzt Threads auf.. "ICQ is Hacked" "Facebook is Hacked" "Würstchen sind kalt"...


Das mit den Würstchen war echt kritisch. Zum Glück hat man die Drahtzieher der chinesische Würstchen-Triade damals deswegen dranbekommen welche die alleinige Würstchenherrschaft übernehmen wollten.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



blackout24 schrieb:


> AW: Skype is Hacked ! *Win32*.Troj​an.Agent.G​en
> 
> Glaube hier liegt das Problem.


 

FALSCH auch Win7 U. 64bit sind davon betroffen ! 



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Sorry, aber 1. hat das mit Skype rein garnichts zutun, ausser dass es sich darüber verteilt,
> und 2. solltest du für eine seriöse News an deiner Ausdrucksweise und Rechtschreibung arbeiten.
> 
> Ein Hack wäre es wenn jemand die Skype Server geknackt und Millionen Logindaten geklauft hätte,
> ...



...die Überschrift habe ich aus dem Skype Forum übernommen, trotzdem danke an die "Klugscheißer/Besserwisser" ! Mein Gedanke bei der News war, einfach betroffenen PCGHX Usern zu helfen!

mfg


----------



## Schiassomat (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



0815klimshuck schrieb:


> FALSCH auch Win7 U. 64bit sind davon betroffen !
> 
> ...die Überschrift habe ich aus dem Skype Forum übernommen, trotzdem danke an die "Klugscheißer/Besserwisser" ! Mein Gedanke bei der News war, einfach betroffenen PCGHX Usern zu helfen!
> 
> mfg


 

Ich glaub ja jetzt mal dass er Linux drauf hat.


----------



## blackout24 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



0815klimshuck schrieb:


> FALSCH auch Win7 U. 64bit sind davon betroffen !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wer hätte das gedacht, das Windows 64 Bit mit 32 Bit abwärtskompatibel ist....


----------



## KastenBier (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Wer hätte das gedacht, das Windows 64 Bit mit 32 Bit abwärtskompatibel ist....


 
Unglaublich oder? Selbst ich als gewohnheitsmäßiger Windows User musste grinsen


----------



## TerrorTomato (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*

Hier ist ein gutes Video zu dem Video  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UiU0WESg-Q&feature=g-u-u


----------



## Atomtoaster (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



> ...die Überschrift habe ich aus dem Skype Forum übernommen, trotzdem  danke an die "Klugscheißer/Besserwisser" ! Mein Gedanke bei der News  war, einfach betroffenen PCGHX Usern zu helfen!
> 
> mfg



Ich distanziere mich vor jeglichen angriffen gegenüber deiner Person, es war aus meiner Sicht berechtigte Kritik auf die Panikmache deinerseits.
Wer auf ominöse Links geht und dort executables öffnet ist selber Schuld, wäre es ein Java Drive-by oder eine Lücke im Firefox oder IE gewesen so das man sich das auch mal eben so einfangen kann,
wäre das durchaus noch berechtigt gewesen. 

Auch wirkt Skype relativ gelassen dafür das es gehackt worden ist, muss ich sagen.




TerrorTomato schrieb:


> Hier ist ein gutes Video zu dem Video
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2UiU0WESg-Q&feature=g-u-u



Verfasse deine News ähnlich wie dieser Herr es audrückt, editier den Titel und mach vielleicht nen Link dazu mit rein und es macht nen super Eindruck.


----------



## KastenBier (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Wer auf ominöse Links geht und dort executables öffnet ist selber Schuld, wäre es ein Java Drive-by oder eine Lücke im Firefox oder IE gewesen so das man sich das auch mal eben so einfangen kann,
> wäre das durchaus noch berechtigt gewesen.


 
Ja, der beste Virenschutz sitzt vor dem Computer. Meine Mutter sagte mir, "steig nicht zu Fremden ins Auto", mein Vater sagte mir, "öffne keine fremden executables".


----------



## shizzobi (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Skype is Hacked ! Win32.Troj​an.Agent.G​en*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Ja, der beste Virenschutz sitzt vor dem Computer. Meine Mutter sagte mir, "steig nicht zu Fremden ins Auto", mein Vater sagte mir, "öffne keine fremden executables".


 
Gute Eltern, sowas hat nich jeder. In solchen Dingen, reicht mir der "gesunde" Menschenverstand. Die Masche mit " Eh sind das deine Fotos ..." ist wahrscheinlich schon wieder so alt, 
dass ihn die digital natives wohl nicht mehr kennen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (1. Oktober 2012)

Also ich find TempestX1 ja lustig.

Wollte ich mal gesagt haben.


----------



## TempestX1 (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke BL4CK_92 . 
Das Geld sollte wie abgemacht morgen auf deinem Konto sein.

Dazu gehören aber auch die Antworten der anderen User die für die Stimmung sorgen.


----------



## KastenBier (1. Oktober 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Danke BL4CK_92 .
> Das Geld sollte wie abgemacht morgen auf deinem Konto sein.
> 
> Dazu gehören aber auch die Antworten der anderen User die für die Stimmung sorgen.


 
Absolut, sorgte mal wieder für vergnügte 5 Minuten auf der Arbeit.
FALSCH auch Win7 U. 64bit sind davon betroffen !


----------

